
As the rest of Europe lives under lockdown, Sweden keeps calm and carries on - edward
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/28/as-the-rest-of-europe-lives-under-lockdown-sweden-keeps-calm-and-carries-on
======
olodus
It has to be said besides this non-restrictive answer from the government most
Swedish companies are making responsible changes to keep the spread from
running totally unchecked. All companies I know from friends working there has
implemented WFH policies for everything that such a policy is possible for. In
such an environment I think the government's response is a quite good one.
Individual responsibility. Try to mimimize exposure, use social distancing,
wash you hands and try to move things online if you can so that people that
can't do that can do that more safely.

The only part that seems harder struck by this than most other of the country
(according to the health departments numbers) is the capital. I wouldn't be
surprised if harder restrictions would be implemented there if the spread
continues to grow.

